# Mountain Lion around Danielsville



## humdandy (Oct 21, 2013)

Anybody heard about a recent sighting around Danielsville?

It was reported to me, they have photos and plaster casts of tracks.

Again, this is not my story, I don't think they live in Georgia.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2013)

Was it black?

Did they hear it screaming? What did it sound like?

 T


----------



## humdandy (Oct 22, 2013)

Throwback said:


> Was it black?
> 
> Did they hear it screaming? What did it sound like?
> 
> T



Don't know anything about it.  

I told them show me the photos and plaster casts, to that she said she didn't have them, but could get them.  I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## mbjr (Oct 22, 2013)

There was a photo posted this weekend on facebook, takin from a guys trailcam in Toccoa, near the airport!


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 22, 2013)

this is the pic I saw on Facebook.Said it came from the S.C. side of prather bridge.Not saying it is real or not just the story I saw.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 22, 2013)

humdandy said:


> Anybody heard about a recent sighting around Danielsville?
> 
> It was reported to me, they have photos and plaster casts of tracks.
> 
> Again, this is not my story, I don't think they live in Georgia.



Just search on gon for the dead one shot by a hunter in w ga a few years ago.


----------



## Fourayball (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't know why its hard to believe. Maybe another Florida panther? Do some research on the Florida panther and you see they travel thousands of miles every year, usually in a small radius. But who's to say they don't go further? Columbus, GA has seen them and have traveled close to Georgia with a couple found in the St. Augustine area. Their numbers are growing and there isn't enough territory for so many lions in the small pan handle of Florida without territory overlapping and causing problems. I don't think its crazy at all to think they are traveling further in order to not cross boundaries with others. They are actually trying to find more places to introduce the Florida Panther for this exact reason, with the Okefenokee being number 1 on the list.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 23, 2013)

Pic looks like a Lioness from Africa to me, so does the grass.....just saying!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2013)

If it's on Facebook it has to be true 


T


----------



## Milkman (Oct 23, 2013)

Throwback said:


> If it's on Facebook it has to be true
> 
> 
> T


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2013)

jigman29 said:


> this is the pic I saw on Facebook.Said it came from the S.C. side of prather bridge.Not saying it is real or not just the story I saw.



Kinda funny that the LA Times says it's living near Hollywood, CA: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-griffith-park-mountain-lion-pictures,0,5976980.photogallery#axzz2iYLar6Ge

I think anybody can see that the vegetation isn't in SC, even without the original photo in the article it was published in.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 23, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Kinda funny that the LA Times says it's living near Hollywood, CA: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-griffith-park-mountain-lion-pictures,0,5976980.photogallery#axzz2iYLar6Ge
> 
> I think anybody can see that the vegetation isn't in SC, even without the original photo in the article it was published in.



Dang left coast liberals trying to steal our cat


----------



## humdandy (Oct 23, 2013)

Throwback said:


> If it's on Facebook it has to be true
> 
> 
> T



I'm not on Facebook, but I'm sure you are right.


----------



## Duff (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm working in Danielsville dandy. I'll ask and see


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Kinda funny that the LA Times says it's living near Hollywood, CA: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-griffith-park-mountain-lion-pictures,0,5976980.photogallery#axzz2iYLar6Ge
> 
> I think anybody can see that the vegetation isn't in SC, even without the original photo in the article it was published in.





You calling somebody a lire?

T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2013)

Duff said:


> I'm working in Danielsville dandy. I'll ask and see



Ask everyone you see.  If they don't know about it you'll be told every "panther" story you can imagine. Trust me on this

T


----------



## humdandy (Oct 23, 2013)

Duff said:


> I'm working in Danielsville dandy. I'll ask and see



Ask them about the Bigfoot that lives in the swamp up there!

Supposed to be a real nice one!


----------



## humdandy (Oct 23, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Kinda funny that the LA Times says it's living near Hollywood, CA: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-griffith-park-mountain-lion-pictures,0,5976980.photogallery#axzz2iYLar6Ge
> 
> I think anybody can see that the vegetation isn't in SC, even without the original photo in the article it was published in.




Boy you guys are right!  They really do travel!  This one was in SC and then Hollywood!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2013)

Throwback said:


> You calling somebody a lire?
> 
> T



Nope, I don't call people Eye-talian money.


----------



## Duff (Oct 23, 2013)

humdandy said:


> Ask them about the Bigfoot that lives in the swamp up there!
> 
> Supposed to be a real nice one!



Oh, I seen bigfeets back in turkey season. The cougar has me interested though


----------



## Fourayball (Oct 23, 2013)

http://doubtfulnews.com/2013/07/big-black-cat-caught-on-film-in-louisiana/

Black panthers could be Jaguars migrating? They used to live in Louisiana and several have been spotted in Arizona, Texas, and New Mexico in the last decade. Wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Fourayball (Oct 23, 2013)

After about 2 hours of research, I've seen where there have been tons of confirmed sightings of Cougars in Arkansas, Missouri, and Louisiana as well as a lot of spotted confirmations throughout the eastern United States including a confirmed den with cubs in Alabama and West Virginia. So my question now is, why not Georgia?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah. Its true. It is that uns brother that got himself blasted on west point.


----------



## NCummins (Oct 26, 2013)

The only cougars I've seen in Georgia are good lookin' middle aged women at ingles and Wal-Mart.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 26, 2013)

Duff said:


> I'm working in Danielsville dandy. I'll ask and see



Well?

T


----------



## T.P. (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm right between Danielsville and Toccoa. I've seen it several times.


----------



## Duff (Oct 26, 2013)

Throwback said:


> Well?
> 
> T



Still asking


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 26, 2013)

i know for a fact there was one in sw ga in the 92-94 time period...they caught it around blakley and relocated it...we had biologist come out researching it in bluffton on our place,where it made it's home for a while....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> i know for a fact there was one in sw ga in the 92-94 time period...they caught it around blakley and relocated it...we had biologist come out researching it in bluffton on our place,where it made it's home for a while....





Yea, I remember him. That was "T48", a male panther in the Florida Panther Feasibility Study. At the time, Biologist Terry Kile was keeping up with the ones that wandered up into Georgia.

Here`s a little info about them.

http://www.panthersociety.org/sum.html


----------



## birddog52 (Oct 27, 2013)

take a real good look at the picture and the plants in the picture the plants look more like sage brush or other stuff found out west yeah the picture been around awhile


----------



## Fourayball (Oct 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I remember him. That was "T48", a male panther in the Florida Panther Feasibility Study. At the time, Biologist Terry Kile was keeping up with the ones that wandered up into Georgia.
> 
> Here`s a little info about them.
> 
> http://www.panthersociety.org/sum.html



T40 sure was a traveling panther. Made it all the way to Washington, GA and Louisville, GA in Jefferson County. Think its pretty cool that a Panther used to wonder some of the woods I've hunted before.

It is possible some of these had kittens that wasn't found and we are seeing these or possibly the kittens of these kittens.


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 27, 2013)

Fourayball said:


> T40 sure was a traveling panther. Made it all the way to Washington, GA and Louisville, GA in Jefferson County. Think its pretty cool that a Panther used to wonder some of the woods I've hunted before.
> 
> It is possible some of these had kittens that wasn't found and we are seeing these or possibly the kittens of these kittens.



that's impossible


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 27, 2013)

Fourayball said:


> T40 sure was a traveling panther. Made it all the way to Washington, GA and Louisville, GA in Jefferson County. Think its pretty cool that a Panther used to wonder some of the woods I've hunted before.
> 
> It is possible some of these had kittens that wasn't found and we are seeing these or possibly the kittens of these kittens.



that's impossible  they don't cross that imaginary state line markers!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2013)

Fourayball said:


> T40 sure was a traveling panther. Made it all the way to Washington, GA and Louisville, GA in Jefferson County. Think its pretty cool that a Panther used to wonder some of the woods I've hunted before.
> 
> It is possible some of these had kittens that wasn't found and we are seeing these or possibly the kittens of these kittens.


  Is it possible they all had multiple litters of jet black babies?

T


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 27, 2013)

Throwback said:


> Is it possible they all had multiple litters of jet black babies?
> 
> T



who am i to tell somebody what they were mistaken in seeing?if they were!!! some people don't believe in aliens!!!


----------



## PopPop (Oct 27, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> who am i to tell somebody what they were mistaken in seeing?if they were!!! some people don't believe in aliens!!!



Bid Foot was an alien but a Ga. Panther ate him.  Now the alien is just a bunch of cat scat.

The moral of the story; watch where you put yo big foots.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 27, 2013)

That's one fat cat! Obviously someones pet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I now have possession of a black panther picture. Stored right on my phone. It is one to!


----------



## M Sharpe (Oct 28, 2013)

I remember the first armadillo that was seen in my area of SE Georgia.............Where were they from....Texas? How'd they get across that big river?


----------



## Bigtimber (Oct 28, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Well I now have possession of a black panther picture. Stored right on my phone. It is one to!



post up a picture.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 28, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> I remember the first armadillo that was seen in my area of SE Georgia.............Where were they from....Texas? How'd they get across that big river?


They are know to be very good swimmers.  That' how.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> I remember the first armadillo that was seen in my area of SE Georgia.............Where were they from....Texas? How'd they get across that big river?



Probably just like everything else- in the back of a truck


T


----------



## Milkman (Oct 28, 2013)

Throwback said:


> Probably just like everything else- in the back of a truck
> 
> 
> T




Lying under a tarp with 20 other armadillos


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok here the pic.  As you can see this ain't south merica.


----------



## Bigtimber (Oct 28, 2013)

I believe that's a black cat alright...and it looks like local land perhaps as well but.....I'm no photo expert by a long shot but that appears to be a small tackle box next to the same stump the cats next to. Using that as kinda a scale....that very well might be just a house cat? Maybe I got it all wrong though.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2013)

That's a panther ain't no way round it.


----------



## Fourayball (Oct 28, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> That's a panther ain't no way round it.



then that is one big tree. has to be California with trees that big.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2013)

I saw deer standing beside same tree. Must be a redwood then.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> That's a panther ain't no way round it.




Yes there is too. Where is the time date stamp on the pic?
What is that white object to the starboard side of the pic?

T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2013)

Fourayball said:


> then that is one big tree. has to be California with trees that big.



Huge leaves too

T


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 28, 2013)

Ya'll, that's a baby black panther! Duh!


----------



## M Sharpe (Oct 29, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> They are know to be very good swimmers.  That' how.



I heard they could hold their breath for a very long time too. They may have just walked across the bottom.....


----------



## Milkman (Oct 29, 2013)

No doubt about it a black cat


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> I heard they could hold their breath for a very long time too. They may have just walked across the bottom.....



You don't think an armadillo can swim?

T


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2013)

Throwback said:


> Huge leaves too
> 
> T



I ain't too skeered of them black painters that have hams the same size as an oak leaf myself, but we're just a little tougher and meaner up here in the mountains than them flatlander fellers.


----------



## Fourayball (Oct 30, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tOHFT9RUW3I&feature=g-high-rec

Explain this. Video shot in Alabama.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2013)

You might want to embed that video if you want it to stay posted


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 30, 2013)

I seen another one today. Ain't no way yall can say this ain't one.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2013)

Fourayball said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tOHFT9RUW3I&feature=g-high-rec
> 
> Explain this. Video shot in Alabama.



Last years myth


T


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 1, 2013)

they fell out of a mexicans back pack that is staplefood for those taco eaters


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 3, 2013)

Darn cat walked from Georgia to Hollywood California , must be hungry LOL


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 9, 2013)

Amazing what you can due to picture on a computer


----------



## BTDT (Nov 10, 2013)

Throwback said:


> Huge leaves too
> 
> T



I was thinking the same thing.  Must be close to the Savannah River site, I bet it glows in the dark too!


----------



## IrishSniper (Nov 10, 2013)

I live 20 minutes east of Columbus. I've seen cat prints almost as big as my hand, so either we have panthers or mutant bobcats.


----------



## doublebarrel (Nov 10, 2013)

I have seen two mountains lions in Greene County and there have been several sightings since the deer population increased in late 1950s.BB


----------



## gat78 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Since we're sharing big cat pics...*

I have a trail cam setup on my property in Carnesville. Surprisingly, I caught this guy on camera. I thought it might be a bobcat, but the body type just doesn't look right. This guy looks slinky, not as much body mass as I would think a bobcat has. Then one of my neighbors said we have lynx in GA! I've never heard that and wondered what y'all's opinion was on this guy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 12, 2013)

gat78 said:


> I have a trail cam setup on my property in Carnesville. Surprisingly, I caught this guy on camera. I thought it might be a bobcat, but the body type just doesn't look right. This guy looks slinky, not as much body mass as I would think a bobcat has. Then one of my neighbors said we have lynx in GA! I've never heard that and wondered what y'all's opinion was on this guy.



Yes, that's 100% bobcat, looks pretty normal to me. And no, there are no lynx in Georgia. Unless you count the fact that bobcats are technically known as _Lynx rufus_.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 12, 2013)

Yep young bob cat, I'v seen a couple lynx while working and hunting in Maine, they are normally way bigger than a bobcat, at least their heavy coat makes them look that way, they also have a very large track, their feet look like their about 3 times too big.They are also colored differently than a bob cat, they also have a very pronounced (tuft), on their ears, at least I think thats what it's called, I also read that the lions that were introduced to south Ga some years ago were steril, also some were trapped in the wild from texas, and relocated there and some were introduced from captivity, from what I read they scattered, if they were really steril they all should be dead by now.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 12, 2013)

Ummmm.....that's a bobcat

T


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's you a painter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Here's you a painter.



Yep, that's a painter. Don't think we have much sagebrush growing in Georgia, though.  Trapperman forum is a goodun, ain't it?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 13, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, that's a painter. Don't think we have much sagebrush growing in Georgia, though.  Trapperman forum is a goodun, ain't it?


You ain't been all over Ga and don't live here. 
Yeah that is a good place. I posted over there to


----------



## Bigtimber (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd hate to be the one had to release him out of that trap. He looks a little meaner than me...


----------



## 281 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yea several people have seen it this week on hwy 98 between danielsville and ila!!my dog food barrel keep getting turned over at night I got my trail camera out trying to get pics


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 29, 2013)

Throwback said:


> Yes there is too. Where is the time date stamp on the pic?
> What is that white object to the starboard side of the pic?
> 
> T



All I see is a Bigfoot IN the tree over the cat, way in the back ground.......That is clearly a Bigfoot!
 You can see its long arms extended out, kind of like a flying pose, if you will. Cone shaped head......its all there. surely you all see it too


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 29, 2013)

Dawg you said you get it......................I'll never doubt you again


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 18, 2021)

Two threads about mountain lions around Danielsville? Interesting.


----------

